# Tattoos / Body Mods



## anthro (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone on here with a tattoo or some sort of body modification, or wants/has a plan to get one?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Oct 20, 2015)

I have been contemplating getting some sort of tattoos but haven't decided what to do and don't want to be impulsive on it
EDIT:I have been contemplating for 5 years so far


----------



## Bugaboo (Oct 21, 2015)

A tattoo would be neat, but...
A. I'm not sure where I'd get one on me
B. I'm very scared of needles
C. I'm concerned about what it will look like when I get old and gross
I've been considering it for a while but reason C is the big reason I don't think I'd go through with it
If I did end up getting one I'd get a hermit crab or a tarantula or some other creepy crawly


----------



## anthro (Oct 21, 2015)

Bokrug's Basement said:


> I've seen some cool plugs around:



I've always thought those looked nice. I'm a little grossed out by labret plugs, though



Spoiler: big image


----------



## For The Internet (Oct 22, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> A tattoo would be neat, but...
> A. I'm not sure where I'd get one on me
> B. I'm very scared of needles
> C. I'm concerned about what it will look like when I get old and gross
> ...



You can negate C by getting it on an area of your body that isn't prone to sag/wrinkling/whatever, like your shoulder (either arm or back).

I love tattoos and I have two (one just above my hip and one on my wrist), but there are a few things holding me back from getting more:

1. The big one is that the job I eventually want requires I testify in court cases as an expert and juries don't take testimony from people with visible tattoos nearly as seriously as they do from someone 'professional' looking. I don't want to fuck up someone's court case because I like ink. So why not get them in places that won't be visible? Because...

2. I get my tattoos for me, so I want to be able to see them. I don't want to have to use a mirror to see my tattoos, but they have to be easily covered by work clothes so it severely limits my choices.

3. I'll admit it - the pain.



Spoiler: My somewhat horrific first tattoo experience



I made a bit of a mistake by having my first tattoo be a fairly large and photo-realistic piece. My tattoo artist warned me that I might be allergic to ink because of my fair skin and Irish/Scottish heritage, but since he said it's mainly redheads who are allergic and I'm not actually a redhead I thought I'd be okay.

My first session was booked for about 4 hours and I was told I'd need multiple sessions to complete the tattoo, owing to the photo-realism. The first hour and a half was okay. Not too bad, really, but then it began to hurt. A lot. It felt like being cut with a scalpel over and over in the same place. My artist had offered me numbing cream a few times and I'd declined, but once it began to hurt like hell I caved in and he applied it. It would work really well for about 5-10 minutes, but by then it would be completely worn off and it would hurt like fuck again.
In any case, I managed to survive four hours under the needle. My tattoo was wrapped up and I went home. This one was above my hip/on my side, so I felt it every time I moved my torso.

The problem was, the pain didn't subside. It kept hurting like hell, to the point where I couldn't even apply the cream properly to it because it was too painful to touch. I (wrongly) assumed it was normal and just tried to keep it clean, but my skin was having a massive reaction to the ink because - you guessed it - it turns out I'm allergic to ink. I really should have gone with the hypoallergenic ink.

It did heal and thankfully didn't ever get infected, but because of the allergy it had excessive scabbing and I lost a HUGE amount of ink. The tattoo was only about 1/3 done anyway, so you can imagine how shit a patchy, 1/3rds finished photorealistic tattoo looks.

The pain and allergy had been so severe that I just couldn't bring myself to go under the needle to fix the ink loss or finish the tattoo. It actually took me about 5 years to work up the courage to get another tattoo. My second one is just a few characters on my wrist (with hypoallergenic ink) that only took about 20 minutes, hardly hurt and healed like a dream.

One day I'll get the tattoo finished and have the damage parts fixed, but it will be in much, much shorter sessions and with hypoallergenic ink. My skin is way too sensitive to survive hours under the needle. Right now I just don't have the money or the drive to get it worked on.




I have 6 piercings, although 4 of them are my earlobes so they basically don't count. I also have my nose done and an upper ear cartilage piercing. I want a second cartilage piercing a bit lower down on the same ear, but aside from that I think I'm done with piercings. I can't have anything too exotic for the same reason I can't have visible tattoos, and I'm not big on facial piercings (for me - I think they can look amazing on other people) anyway.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 22, 2015)

anthro said:


> I've always thought those looked nice. I'm a little grossed out by labret plugs, though



So what happens to someone like this who gets punched really hard on the chin?  Or otherwise injured in that place?

Facial piercings really sound like an invitation to assault that would lead to complicated, gruesome injuries if you get injured in any way at the site.  For that matter, they'd be an obvious vulnerable point to attack for that very reason.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 27, 2015)

Just two pairs of earrings and a septum piercing. I'd like to get a tattoo but I keep changing my mind on what to get. I'd get a small, simple one to start.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Oct 27, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> So what happens to someone like this who gets punched really hard on the chin?  Or otherwise injured in that place?
> 
> Facial piercings really sound like an invitation to assault that would lead to complicated, gruesome injuries if you get injured in any way at the site.  For that matter, they'd be an obvious vulnerable point to attack for that very reason.



It's a concern even if you don't go 'round picking fights. I've seen the damage that happens to people after they've been in a car accident and had the airbag deploy. I used to have my upper lip (Monroe) but took it out after I noticed it was making my gums recede which can cost mucho bucks to fix, plus it was getting in the way during some uh, other times. I also had a surface piercing (anti-eyebrow) that started migrating that I said goodbye to. I got it knowing that surface piercings tend to reject/migrate at a higher rate and it was fun while it lasted. I have an industrial in my left ear, two in the upper cartilage in the right, four lobe piercings in each ear with the first stretched to 00G, each side of my nostril done, and my nipples done.

In spite of all the dumb shit I've done and fists I've taken to the face no one's actually grabbed for the jewelry. Except for my fucking cat that tried to bite and run off with one of my nipple barbells when I woke up one morning.

I really love the artistry of some of those beautiful plugs. I have some carved opalite ones that look like flowers and two big ol' bling ones that are on the heavy side. I usually wear my silicone tunnels because they're the most comfortable to sleep in at that size and sometimes I'm just too lazy to change my jewelry out.

I've also got quite a few tattoos. No full sleeves yet but my left arm has them from the inner forearm to the inner and outer bicep. My right arm has one on the inner forearm, some art going from the inner bicep to the outer, and the cap of my shoulder is covered. Plus my left foot has simple line art and I have a ~tumblrtattoo~ of a broken infinity and an important year under my left collarbone.

I'd say I have a pretty high pain tolerance and the only time a tattoo hurts me is, funnily enough, the last 10 minutes. My first tattoo was in my inner bicep. I sat like a saint for my foot tattoo, didn't feel a damn thing aside from tingling. My shoulder tattoo was nearly a 3 hour session and the last 10 minutes I was ready to climb the walls. The only time I twitched was getting my broken infinity done as he got towards my sternum. That one did feel a little funny.


----------



## Unironic Subversiveness (Oct 27, 2015)

I have six lobe piercings, three on each side, and an industrial on my right. I need to poke at the ones on my lobes again to open them up because I gave up on earrings for a while (read: I was buying cheap shit that would fly out of my ears in protest). When I do I want to stretch out the first piercings to a reasonable size. I love ornate earrings but heavy ones rustle my 'tism, so plugs seem like a good idea.

I have one tattoo on my left arm near my shoulder I got a year ago. I'm planning on three more. I've been interested in body mods for years so I've had the luxury of researching shit before I was even legally allowed to get tattoos. I've also thought of getting my tongue split but I don't think that'll work too well in a professional career and I'm not really that serious about it. More like "Hehe, it'd be weird kissing with that done."


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a Chris tattoo.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 28, 2015)

big baby jesus said:


> I have a Chris tattoo.


Classic Chris getting decapitated?


----------



## Glaive (Oct 29, 2015)

http://www.returnofkings.com/45944/science-confirms-tattooed-women-are-indeed-broken

Thoughts?


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 29, 2015)

Glaive said:


> http://www.returnofkings.com/45944/science-confirms-tattooed-women-are-indeed-broken
> Thoughts?


A few. Mostly leaning towards the  end of the spectrum. RoK trying to present anything empirically is just _wrong _on so many levels.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Oct 29, 2015)

Glaive said:


> http://www.returnofkings.com/45944/science-confirms-tattooed-women-are-indeed-broken
> 
> Thoughts?


Probably the case with men too.
However likely higher quality tattoos that would require more planning would lack correlations with negative behaviour


----------



## meatslab (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a really shitty tattoo on my right butt cheek that I got when I was 15 that was done with a homemade tattoo gun made out of a pen, a sharpened guitar string, and a battery.

Don't be like me, kids.


----------



## Witlich (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm planning on getting a little black one on one of my shoulder blades, but it's not a guaruntee. Hopefully I can go through with it.


----------



## yasscat (Nov 18, 2015)

I have five tattoos, and more planned out. Currently I have 9 piercings. Including piercings I've retired, I've had a total of 20 piercings (some were repierced, so I'm counting them twice).

I'm a body mod nerd and I'm not sorry.


----------



## moorhen (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm allergic to nickel so piercings were a bit of a nightmare for me, the only one that ever actually stayed was my nose ring and I had to take it out for work. 

I do have quite a few tattoos though. The inside of your elbow is an absolute killer, I couldn't bend my arm for a week and I nearly threw up from the pain. 
Healing's awful there too, it tends to crack and peel off and pull the ink out and most people usually need touch ups. 
The back of your wrist is also super painful, as with most places where there's not a decent layer of fat. 
That being said, I think a lot of people think the pain will be worse than it is, but I always compare it (in low pain areas) to sort of a burn? Like it's more annoying than painful I think. 
And its nothing like you think needle wise, you'll probably see the needle before it goes into the machine and then you can barely see the tip. I hate getting proper needles but tattoo needles don't bother me in the slightest. 

I really want a new tattoo but I'd need some time off work and for it not to be almost Christmas. Too much money to be spent):


----------



## yasscat (Nov 18, 2015)

moorhen said:


> I'm allergic to nickel so piercings were a bit of a nightmare for me, the only one that ever actually stayed was my nose ring and I had to take it out for work.


I know this feel. I'm super allergic to nickel, too. If you ever want to get more, word of advice: titanium jewelry. It's hypoallergenic and can be anodized to all sort of colors.


----------



## GG Allin (Nov 23, 2015)

I currently have a septum, 16mm plugs and one nipple piercing because the other one ripped out. Still planning to get it back one day and to get a vertical labret. Retired my tongue and medusa.


----------



## Sigyn (Nov 24, 2015)

7 tats and counting... I'm gonna get most of my body done. I'm not a big fan of piercings, though. That shit can rip out easily and it SUCKS.


----------



## Locksnap (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## fire_fly (Feb 2, 2016)

I have one small tattoo on my shoulder that's scarred pretty badly and now I'm wondering if I had an allergic reaction like @For The Internet, albeit a mild one.

At one time I had 17 piercings altogether, but I've taken most of them out. I have 7/16g plugs, one set of regular earlobe piercings, and a tragus piercing. I really want a vertical labret and to get my septum redone but I'm holding off until I get some other stuff taken care of first. I'd rather not go through the trouble of getting them done and healing and everything, only to lose them if I have to have another back surgery. Or if I get that breast reduction I've been dreaming of since I was 14.


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Feb 5, 2016)

I've been contemplating to get me some discrete tattoos, but haven't decided, what tattoo and where.


----------



## yasscat (Feb 5, 2016)

I've scheduled an appointment for my next tattoo! So excite.


----------



## For The Internet (Mar 2, 2016)

I've wanted an upper ear cartilage piercing for ages and I got one about 6 months ago. It's still quite painful to sleep on to varying degrees and I feel like it's not going to heal. Before I got it I read that sometimes piercings high up on your ear fail to heal because there's so little blood supply. I know cart piercings can take 6 months to a year to heal 100% but I feel that at this stage there shouldn't be anything more than slight tenderness if I sleep directly on it.

I'm not sure what to do about it. What I THINK I should do is get a titanium piece (not sure if a ring or a stud would be more beneficial) and put that in and see if there's any improvement. I thought about treating it with salt water like you do with a new piercing, but there's no infection or discharge so I'm not sure that it would do anything.

Any ideas?


----------



## IceGray (Mar 2, 2016)

Been wondering if it's still possible for a 20+ person to get earlobe piercings. Old wives' tales in my area claim that I'm far too old for that and I'll end up with keloids.


----------



## moorhen (Mar 2, 2016)

IceGray said:


> Been wondering if it's still possible for a 20+ person to get earlobe piercings. Old wives' tales in my area claim that I'm far too old for that and I'll end up with keloids.



Keloids generally only form when the piercing becomes infected, so as long as you keep your piercings nice and clean they shouldn't be a problem.
I know a tonne of people who've gotten their ears pierced when they were older and they've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Bokrug's Basement (Mar 2, 2016)

For The Internet said:


> I've wanted an upper ear cartilage piercing for ages and I got one about 6 months ago. It's still quite painful to sleep on to varying degrees and I feel like it's not going to heal. Before I got it I read that sometimes piercings high up on your ear fail to heal because there's so little blood supply. I know cart piercings can take 6 months to a year to heal 100% but I feel that at this stage there shouldn't be anything more than slight tenderness if I sleep directly on it.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do about it. What I THINK I should do is get a titanium piece (not sure if a ring or a stud would be more beneficial) and put that in and see if there's any improvement. I thought about treating it with salt water like you do with a new piercing, but there's no infection or discharge so I'm not sure that it would do anything.
> 
> Any ideas?



Switching to titanium is a good idea if you currently have jewelry in that's not implant grade, like sterling silver. Studs can also pinch on the ear and cause pain when healing, and not allow enough room for swelling.

I would ask your piercer what they think before doing anything though. For some it just takes longer to heal cartilage.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 2, 2016)

I've had a labret, tongue, and nose piercings (ears too, but those don't count). The labret I took out because it was irritating my gums, the tongue I took out because it was a hassle most of the time, and the nose actually rejected (tried two separate time on both sides, never would take). I have four tattoos, one on the top of each of my feet, one on my left wrist, and one unfinished one on my back that I'm planning a cover-up for. 

The only ones that truly caused me pain were the feet ones. I have pretty much nothing on top of my feet fat or muscle wise, so they ended up hurting like a bitch. I couldn't talk to the tattoo artist or try to play my 3DS or anything at all, just grip my legs and clench my teeth for three hours (They are essentially mirrors of each other, so they had to be done in one sitting). 




For The Internet said:


> I've wanted an upper ear cartilage piercing for ages and I got one about 6 months ago. It's still quite painful to sleep on to varying degrees and I feel like it's not going to heal. Before I got it I read that sometimes piercings high up on your ear fail to heal because there's so little blood supply. I know cart piercings can take 6 months to a year to heal 100% but I feel that at this stage there shouldn't be anything more than slight tenderness if I sleep directly on it.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do about it. What I THINK I should do is get a titanium piece (not sure if a ring or a stud would be more beneficial) and put that in and see if there's any improvement. I thought about treating it with salt water like you do with a new piercing, but there's no infection or discharge so I'm not sure that it would do anything.
> 
> Any ideas?



I would get a ring and go ahead with the salt water cleaning, I had a similar problem with one of my ears over the years as a kid, and that combination finally fixed it for me.


----------



## fire_fly (Mar 3, 2016)

For The Internet said:


> I'm not sure what to do about it. What I THINK I should do is get a titanium piece (not sure if a ring or a stud would be more beneficial) and put that in and see if there's any improvement. I thought about treating it with salt water like you do with a new piercing, but there's no infection or discharge so I'm not sure that it would do anything.
> 
> Any ideas?



Getting a better piece of jewelry is always a good idea. What kind of jewelry are you currently wearing, though? It might just be too small. I had major issues with my cartilage piercings until I switched to larger-diameter rings.


----------



## For The Internet (Mar 3, 2016)

fire_fly said:


> Getting a better piece of jewelry is always a good idea. What kind of jewelry are you currently wearing, though? It might just be too small. I had major issues with my cartilage piercings until I switched to larger-diameter rings.


 
Just a standard stud. I tried to switch to a ring about 3 months after the piercing but it was still a bit swollen and my 14ga ones didn't go in properly. I'll definitely get some titanium jewellery and work with some salt water and see if that helps.


----------



## fire_fly (Mar 3, 2016)

For The Internet said:


> Just a standard stud. I tried to switch to a ring about 3 months after the piercing but it was still a bit swollen and my 14ga ones didn't go in properly. I'll definitely get some titanium jewellery and work with some salt water and see if that helps.



Try 16g first, so it's not such a big difference and you'll have an easier time getting it in; going from a standard earring to 14g is fairly easy in your earlobe, but it'll hurt a lot more in your cartilage and the piercing is already irritated. And you'll want at least 5/16 in diameter, whether it's a bead capture ring or a circular barbell, to prevent excess pressure on the piercing.

Eventually you may be able to wear cartilage studs, which I would 100% recommend over regular earrings, but I would stick to rings for now, until you're fully healed.


----------



## For The Internet (Mar 4, 2016)

fire_fly said:


> Try 16g first, so it's not such a big difference and you'll have an easier time getting it in; going from a standard earring to 14g is fairly easy in your earlobe, but it'll hurt a lot more in your cartilage and the piercing is already irritated. And you'll want at least 5/16 in diameter, whether it's a bead capture ring or a circular barbell, to prevent excess pressure on the piercing.
> 
> Eventually you may be able to wear cartilage studs, which I would 100% recommend over regular earrings, but I would stick to rings for now, until you're fully healed.



Thanks so much for the advice, I'll definitely follow it.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Mar 4, 2016)

I have an industrial, rook, and two conches. I used to have two lip rings, a septum ring, and my bridge pierced. I used to have my lobes stretched to an inch and half. I really regret doing that, because now my earlobes look like floppy vaginas. My big graduation gift is that my dad is going to pay to have them fixed. He loves to pull the 'I told you so' card every time he sees my dumbo ears. I'm getting my tragus (traguses?) done in a few weeks. Going to suck wearing my huge headphones, but it's super cute so it's worth it. 

As far as tattoos, I've wanted one for like 15 years, but I'm so indecisive. I've thought about getting a few small ones, but I really don't like little tattoos. About a year ago I settled on this surrounded by the very geometric flowers that the artist I want (Katie McGowan) does so well. I'm planning on my inner forearm, as big as she can make it. My sister loved the jackalope, so she's going to get it done too. We're best friends, and we've always wanted to get sister tattoos. It just worked out really well  Hopefully this will happen this May, fingers crossed.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 4, 2016)

I really would like to get Yakuza like tattoos (in the sense of covering a large amount of my body but being completely coverable, not in style) but I don't know what theme I would want and I really want to be sure about it before I commit to it so I have no tattoos right now


----------



## Melkor (Mar 4, 2016)

I kind of want a tattoo on my shoulder blade, but I don't know what design I'd go for


----------



## yasscat (Mar 26, 2016)

I recently got my conch pierced, helix pierced, and got my lobes pierced at 8g. I plan on stretching those lobe pierces up to 0g and repiercing my second lobe pierces at 8g. Getting my nips re-pierced this weekend, and I also plan on getting my philtrum redone soon, and possibly a vertical labret. (I also want to get a conch piercing in my other ear and maybe a couple new helix pierces. I'm also toying with the idea of some other piercings, but who knows.)

I also have a tattoo appointment on the 13th that I'm super pumped for.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 26, 2016)

I would like to get tattoos but I am afraid because I have Bacne and don't want to get scars on them and I am afraid of getting bad ones


----------



## Frenda (Mar 27, 2016)

i have a tattoo



Spoiler



it's based off anime shit. it's a rather minimalist design so most people wouldn't know from looking at it, but i kinda blushed when my artist asked me for the name of the series so he could look up pictures real quick to get a better point of reference.



i want to get even more eventually, but not entirely sure what


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 27, 2016)

Frenda said:


> i have a tattoo along on my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What series was it?


----------



## Frenda (Mar 27, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> What series was it?



The iDOLM@STER


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 6, 2016)

If I was sure that it wouldn't harm me later in life I would definitely get a dueling scar


----------



## Squealer (Apr 6, 2016)

Frenda said:


> i have a tattoo along on my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homunculus?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 10, 2016)

I love tattoos as an art form, but my low threshold to pain keeps me from getting one.


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Apr 10, 2016)

I've been thinking about getting a tattoo on my arm for awhile now.

Problem is, I just started lifting a few months ago, and am trying to get big. If I get a tat on my skinny arm now, it'll probably stretch out and look retarded by the time I achieve my fitness goals.


----------



## fire_fly (Apr 10, 2016)

TylerRVG said:


> I've been thinking about getting a tattoo on my arm for awhile now.
> 
> Problem is, I just started lifting a few months ago, and am trying to get big. If I get a tat on my skinny arm now, it'll probably stretch out and look retarded by the time I achieve my fitness goals.



Then I'd suggest you just hold off. Sometimes it's worth waiting for it.

I've got a couple of piercings I'm waiting to get as I want to get a breast reduction and I don't want to lose them. My piercings close up FAST so even if it was outpatient they'd be gone by the time I could get my jewelry back in.


----------



## yasscat (Apr 12, 2016)

Holy fuck, people are not exaggerating when they say rib tattoos hurt. *_*


----------



## Mrs Paul (May 14, 2016)

My ears (since I was six), and I have a a small stud in my nose.  I'd like to get a tattoo, probably on my right ankle.  (My name is Kat, plus I absolutely adore Art Nouveau)

I've also considered getting one of those ear piercings that's supposed to help with migraines.  Not for looks, but because migraines fucking suck.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 14, 2016)

Mrs Paul said:


> I've also considered getting one of those ear piercings that's supposed to help with migraines.  Not for looks, but because migraines fucking suck.


I have a daith piercing, still get migraines. It's a cool looking piercing, but it's not going to fix anything


----------



## yasscat (May 14, 2016)

Rabbit Bones said:


> I have a daith piercing, still get migraines. It's a cool looking piercing, but it's not going to fix anything


Yeah, there's absolutely no scientific evidence whatsoever to back up the claim that daith piercings help with migraines. Like, at all.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 14, 2016)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> Yeah, there's absolutely no scientific evidence whatsoever to back up the claim that daith piercings help with migraines. Like, at all.


Is there scientific evidence that tattoos cause health problems due to ink toxicity (in the long term)


----------



## yasscat (May 14, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Is there scientific evidence that tattoos cause health problems due to ink toxicity (in the long term)


Nope. And considering how old the act of tattooing is, we as a society would have noticed by now.


----------



## polonium (May 16, 2016)

I had a magnetic implant put into my finger so that I could feel electromagnetic fields and do a neat party trick with beer bottle tops. It works really well, but you look like a huge dork waving your hand around common every day objects trying to feel how big their magnetic field is.

Side effect is that I fucked up the compass in my phone and need to recalibrate it every other day.


----------



## Fresh Grown Breasts (May 19, 2016)

I have an industrial piercing, 12 weeks with studs and had it changed to the bar a couple of days ago. The actual piercing and aftermath was fine, just a bit sore, but holy fuck buckets it hurts with the bar in. Anyone know if that's normal? It's swollen and throbs. Cleaning it three times a day etc. 

Not my first cartilage piercing so a bit surprised by this unwelcomed development.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 19, 2016)

Fresh Grown Breasts said:


> I have an industrial piercing, 12 weeks with studs and had it changed to the bar a couple of days ago. The actual piercing and aftermath was fine, just a bit sore, but holy fuck buckets it hurts with the bar in. Anyone know if that's normal? It's swollen and throbs. Cleaning it three times a day etc.
> 
> Not my first cartilage piercing so a bit surprised by this unwelcomed development.


I had a bar in mine right from the start, and it fucking hurt for days. I've have like six other cartridge piercings and none of them were as bad as the industrial.


----------



## Mrs Paul (May 20, 2016)

Dammit.


----------



## AnOminous (May 20, 2016)

The one piercing I've ever considered that I thought would be kind of cool and useful is a piercing through the bridge of the nose to house a bar with magnetic attachments at both ends for prescription lenses.

Any opinions on that?  

I think the idea is cool because any facial cartilage piercing is kind of intense, but it would be a real pain in the ass in the metal screenings in any federal courthouse.  And actually getting the magnetically attachable separate left and right lenses done would probably be an expensive custom job.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (May 20, 2016)

Fresh Grown Breasts said:


> I have an industrial piercing, 12 weeks with studs and had it changed to the bar a couple of days ago. The actual piercing and aftermath was fine, just a bit sore, but holy fuck buckets it hurts with the bar in. Anyone know if that's normal? It's swollen and throbs. Cleaning it three times a day etc.
> 
> Not my first cartilage piercing so a bit surprised by this unwelcomed development.



I had an industrial done way back in 2008 and that was one of the most painful ones I had done. Worse than nipples. I had my industrial done with a barbell and definitely had to readjust during the healing period.

Is it maybe the angle of barbell? I know some piercers advise going with a barbell first in case something migrates a little and heals off center. I also know that mine was pretty tender for longer than any other piercing. I had some throbbing going on but not like "ear is going to explode" bad. Does it feel like open wound tearing pain or something else/

In the meantime I'd recommend cleaning it less unless it's something to stave off an infection which doesn't sound like the case here. I feel like that might be a little excessive but what helped out my angry piercings (especially cartilage ones) over the years was to soak the thing in warm sea salt water. Granted it's not the easiest area on your body but what I did was mix maybe a quarter to half teaspoon per cup of warm water. They're something I would do every night before my shower and they would help in calming down the site.

And if all else fails, maybe contact the shop for advice? I'm sure they've heard all of the questions before.

@AnOminous -- I've actually heard of that before. Can't remember if it happened but I can envision it. You'd need some pretty strong magnets unless you enjoyed accidentally popping off a lens every now and then. I think even more frustrating than going into a Federal Courthouse would be the practicality of the implants. Surface piercings have a higher rate of rejection as do some implants--things like silicone under the backs of your hand, dermal anchors, etc. Wherever there's a lot of muscle movement means more movement that irritates the implant. This can cause the body to reject it which is as pleasant as it sounds. There's a chance that it wouldn't heal properly should it heal and you'd run the risk of having to have it removed, which depending on where it is in the healing/rejection process, might need some fun scalpel action.


----------



## fire_fly (May 20, 2016)

GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES said:


> I feel like that might be a little excessive but what helped out my angry piercings (especially cartilage ones) over the years was to soak the thing in warm sea salt water. Granted it's not the easiest area on your body but what I did was mix maybe a quarter to half teaspoon per cup of warm water. They're something I would do every night before my shower and they would help in calming down the site.



I usually just took a paper towel and soaked it in the saline solution I'd made. It's easier than trying to soak your ear in a container of water, for sure. Saved my life when I got my tragus piercing.

@Fresh Grown Breasts I had a lot of issues with my cartilage piercings, too, so I feel your pain. Mine eventually developed keloids and I had to give up on them, but mostly that was down to me being stupid and getting pierced somewhere that used a gun. I wish someone had told me how dangerous that is for cartilage piercings, I'd never have done it that way.


----------



## Fresh Grown Breasts (May 21, 2016)

@Rabbit Bones @GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES @fire_fly Thank you so much for your responses!! It's still fucking agony, slightest jarring on it results in searing pain. Ive reduced how much I clean it as I think it's maybe irritating the piercing more than anything, soaked it in salt water which really helped and have started taking mild pain killers. I'm just surprised at how painful it is; I had facial piercings in my teens that didn't hurt nearly as much as this. 

@fire_fly I really feel your pain, my first cartilage piercing at 14 was by a gun and I was too young and inexperienced to realise it wasn't meant to be done that way. Fast forward 18 years and I have a piercing that's at an angle so earrings never sit properly.


----------



## fire_fly (May 21, 2016)

Fresh Grown Breasts said:


> @fire_fly I really feel your pain, my first cartilage piercing at 14 was by a gun and I was too young and inexperienced to realise it wasn't meant to be done that way. Fast forward 18 years and I have a piercing that's at an angle so earrings never sit properly.



Cartilage piercings are the worst. Each one of my cartilage piercings hurt more than all of my other piercings _combined_, the worst one being my tragus because it took so damn long to heal. Even stretching my ears wasn't that bad, and I had violent allergic reactions to both the acrylic tapers I used and the O-rings I had to use to keep them on.

So, yeah, I'm hurting for you, lol.


----------



## Zeorus (May 21, 2016)

Monica Punk spent nearly 10 minutes today bitching about a broken septum ring. I don't have any piercings myself (religious prohibition), but I'm curious - is she justified in being as annoyed as she is? How high maintenance is a septum piercing in comparison to other piercings?


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 21, 2016)

Zeorus said:


> Monica Punk spent nearly 10 minutes today bitching about a broken septum ring. I don't have any piercings myself (religious prohibition), but I'm curious - is she justified in being as annoyed as she is? How high maintenance is a septum piercing in comparison to other piercings?


It's like, the easiest piercing ever. I had more issues with my earlobes than I did my septum. I got it pierced, it hurt for about half an hour, and than I was fine for two years, through multiple jewelry changes.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (May 21, 2016)

Zeorus said:


> Monica Punk spent nearly 10 minutes today bitching about a broken septum ring. I don't have any piercings myself (religious prohibition), but I'm curious - is she justified in being as annoyed as she is? How high maintenance is a septum piercing in comparison to other piercings?



It looks like the ring is externally threaded meaning that I'm gonna guess it's the threads on the ring that area cause for irritation. I haven't had my septum done but do have both sides of my nose done. From my friend data pool some people do better with them than others. For one, they're easier to irritate when you blow your nose and you haven't got the hang of it and I know at least one person who took theirs out because dealing with the jewelry during cold and allergy season was irritating the piercing so much.

I don't feel like it would be particularly high maintenance but a lot of that depends on the end user. Someone who's poking at it, picking their nose, generally touching it is probably going to have a tougher time. But I do know more people who have had success than abject failure.

I lost one of the beads on one of my nipple piercings while in the shower and substituted a spike end from a circular barbell. It was only painful when the threaded part of the bar started making its way through my flesh (I must have been pierced for about 4 or 5 months by then, I think) but the pain went away after a while, maybe an hour? I eventually made it to the shop to get a matching one.

My worst piercing fuckup was putting in some gold studs my mom gave me that we didn't realize had tiny, tiny backs. I was 9 and noticed that one looked like it had sunk into my ear and the other was completely in the lobe. I had to go to my doctor, lie facedown on the exam table, and get them extracted. The fully encased one was the fucking worst. I got numbed with silver nitrate but that really doesn't do a lot when your doc is trying to rip something out of your earlobe. They healed fine and I was able to put earrings in without getting repierced. And they healed straight too. I ended up stretching them up to 00g about ten years later with no issues.

I feel like earlobes are so easy to take for granted that we get careless with them.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 21, 2016)

Are there any guides to deciding which tattoos to get?


----------



## Joan Nyan (May 21, 2016)

I think tattoos and body mods are all disgusting but I also don't really care.


----------



## fire_fly (May 22, 2016)

Zeorus said:


> Monica Punk spent nearly 10 minutes today bitching about a broken septum ring. I don't have any piercings myself (religious prohibition), but I'm curious - is she justified in being as annoyed as she is? How high maintenance is a septum piercing in comparison to other piercings?



It's super-low-maintenance once it's healed. So, no. If you wear shitty jewelry, though, you kinda get what you pay for; I learned way too late that it's 100% worth buying surgical steel or titanium instead of the cheap stuff at Hot Topic. My piercings stopped getting irritated all the time from the low-quality metal.



GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES said:


> My worst piercing fuckup was putting in some gold studs my mom gave me that we didn't realize had tiny, tiny backs. I was 9 and noticed that one looked like it had sunk into my ear and the other was completely in the lobe..



UGH I've had that happen, too. Somehow the little silicone back on one of my earrings got lodged in my ear. I had no idea until I went to take a shower and saw my swollen, red ear in the mirror. It wasn't fun to get out and the aftermath was horrible, I bled everywhere. But I didn't lose the piercing, It's actually one of the few I still have.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 22, 2016)

Out of curiosity, what is the weirdest/most unusual tattoo or piercing you have?


----------



## yasscat (Jun 7, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> The one piercing I've ever considered that I thought would be kind of cool and useful is a piercing through the bridge of the nose to house a bar with magnetic attachments at both ends for prescription lenses.
> 
> Any opinions on that?
> 
> I think the idea is cool because any facial cartilage piercing is kind of intense, but it would be a real pain in the ass in the metal screenings in any federal courthouse.  And actually getting the magnetically attachable separate left and right lenses done would probably be an expensive custom job.


A bridge piercing just goes through the skin over the nose bridge, not through the cartilage, so it's less intense than you'd think. People have actually gotten custom jewelry/lens setups for glasses. It's expensive, but looks cool. One thing to consider is the lenses are usually rimless, so if the sun hits the lens in the right (wrong) way, it'll give an annoying glare that will block part of your line of vision, so I hope you like wearing hats if you're serious about getting it done.



GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES said:


> @AnOminous -- I've actually heard of that before. Can't remember if it happened but I can envision it. You'd need some pretty strong magnets unless you enjoyed accidentally popping off a lens every now and then. I think even more frustrating than going into a Federal Courthouse would be the practicality of the implants. Surface piercings have a higher rate of rejection as do some implants--things like silicone under the backs of your hand, dermal anchors, etc. Wherever there's a lot of muscle movement means more movement that irritates the implant. This can cause the body to reject it which is as pleasant as it sounds. There's a chance that it wouldn't heal properly should it heal and you'd run the risk of having to have it removed, which depending on where it is in the healing/rejection process, might need some fun scalpel action.


As far as I know/can remember, the bridge piercing/lens setups I have seen aren't implants--just custom jewelry and lenses ground together.


----------



## GingerDixie (Aug 30, 2016)

I currently have nine piercings and one tattoo. Four lobe piercings (two on each ear), both tragi, an industrial through my left ear (I count that as two since there are two holes) and my navel.

My tattoo is of a hummingbird and a vine of flowers, and is located on my right shoulder blade.

EDIT: Thank you for merging my thread. Sorry about that.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 30, 2016)

I  have two in each ear and a septum ring that I sure hope doesn't make me look like a tumblerina. I want to get tattoos n shit, but I can't make up my mind on a design that I'll want on me for the rest of my life. 
Maybe this guy http://images.fineartamerica.com/im...large/1/posada-calavera-huertista-granger.jpg


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Aug 30, 2016)

It's kind of amusing how you can usually guess one's gender from a description of and location for their tattoos. For example: birds and plants could be either. A hummingbird and vines on the shoulder? Woman. Eagle across both shoulders and vines on upper arm? Man. 
Tribal butterfly on lower back? Woman. Pack of angry wasps on chest? Man. 
Piercings can go either way.


----------



## DumbCWCQuote (Aug 31, 2016)

One tattoo on my left forearm a 1/1 copy of my dog's paw print.


----------



## GingerDixie (Aug 31, 2016)

Harakudoshi said:


> It's kind of amusing how you can usually guess one's gender from a description of and location for their tattoos. For example: birds and plants could be either. A hummingbird and vines on the shoulder? Woman. Eagle across both shoulders and vines on upper arm? Man.
> Tribal butterfly on lower back? Woman. Pack of angry wasps on chest? Man.
> Piercings can go either way.



What if I sexually identify as a lesbian soul? Or an attack helicopter? WHAT THEN, SHITLORD?!?!

But in all seriousness, I kind of have to agree with that statement, though I will say there are some piercings I've never seen on guys. Like Monroes. Or an industrial, or a navel ring (at least not that he was showing off). Conversely, I'd only heard of one girl who got her nipples pierced, and that was because I happened to strike up a conversation with her when I was waiting in the parlor to get my left tragus done. But more or less, yeah, common piercings tend to be pretty unisex no matter where the location, unlike a tattoo.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Aug 31, 2016)

GingerDixie said:


> What if I sexually identify as a lesbian soul? Or an attack helicopter? WHAT THEN, SHITLORD?!?!
> 
> But in all seriousness, I kind of have to agree with that statement, though I will say there are some piercings I've never seen on guys. Like Monroes. Or an industrial, or a navel ring (at least not that he was showing off). Conversely, I'd only heard of one girl who got her nipples pierced, and that was because I happened to strike up a conversation with her when I was waiting in the parlor to get my left tragus done. But more or less, yeah, common piercings tend to be pretty unisex no matter where the location, unlike a tattoo.


Kek. Lesbians are still women, and choppers get something much cooler and more intimidating than piercings: miniguns and rockets.
Men tend not to get the cheek piercings (thot dots or whatever the kids call em these days) and women tend not to get those thick bars. 
I've only known women to get the nipple piercings. Never met a bloke with em. Always kinda reminded me of a bath plug, heh


----------



## DV 259 (Aug 31, 2016)

Piercings:  7/16" ear plugs, tongue, centered lower lip (removed)
Tattoos:  Right arm - nearly fully sleeved, Left arm - forearm sleeve and a shitty one on my left upper arm, Right calf - half-sleeve, Left calf - 3/4 sleeve.

Next tattoo will most likely be a chest piece.

I've met quite a few guys with nipple piercings, but almost all of them were really shy about it or didn't talk about it unless their shirt was off.


----------



## polonium (Sep 1, 2016)

Harakudoshi said:


> Kek. Lesbians are still women, and choppers get something much cooler and more intimidating than piercings: miniguns and rockets.
> Men tend not to get the cheek piercings (thot dots or whatever the kids call em these days) and women tend not to get those thick bars.
> I've only known women to get the nipple piercings. Never met a bloke with em. Always kinda reminded me of a bath plug, heh


I know heaps of guys with nipple piercings


----------



## SpacePanther (Sep 1, 2016)

I have a big, colorful tattoo on my left thigh. It's a lioness with a galaxy in her with the moon by one paw and a back paw resting on the sun. I made the tattoo artist do the whole thing in one go. The outlines were the worst part, it hurt like a bitch. However, he did a really good job, and my tattoo is still really vibrant a year later. People ask me if I just got it all the time when I'm wearing shorts.

I want to get a wolf on my right thigh kinda like how the lioness is, but with the Earth and Mercury instead. Not sure what color I want the wolf however. 

I also really want nipple piercings but am way too scared to get them.


----------



## yasscat (Sep 1, 2016)

Recently upsized my lobes to 6g, so that's exciting! So now I have a helix, conch, two nostril pierces, septum, and one nipple (the other said no to life) piercing.

For tattoos, I have six...melanoma awareness ribbon on my right middle finger, filigree heart on right inner wrist, the wheel of the Rroma flag with "Ever Forward" around it on my left inner forearm, "art, truth, and politics" in Magyar on my right inner upper arm, a stylized belladonna flower on my right ribcage, and a yellow rose on my back.

I'm gonna get a consultation for my next pieces, persian-style peacock on my left thigh and elephant on the right.


----------



## BurningPewter (Sep 1, 2016)

I have a circular x men logo on my upper right arm I got about 5 years ago.  I've never been happy with it.  It's not neatly circular or strait in any of the places it's supposed to be, and it looks like it's drawn in thick marker pen.  It was done by a 20-ish emo-looking young man.


----------



## polonium (Sep 2, 2016)

BurningPewter said:


> I have a circular x men logo on my upper right arm I got about 5 years ago.  I've never been happy with it.  It's not neatly circular or strait in any of the places it's supposed to be, and it looks like it's drawn in thick marker pen.  It was done by a 20-ish emo-looking young man.


Forgive me if this is rude but how bad is the buyers remorse on a shitty tattoo?
I think if I had to look at a bad tattoo every day somewhere on my body, it would drive me absolutely crazy


----------



## BurningPewter (Sep 2, 2016)

polonium said:


> Forgive me if this is rude but how bad is the buyers remorse on a shitty tattoo?
> I think if I had to look at a bad tattoo every day somewhere on my body, it would drive me absolutely crazy



eh, I don't really think about it.  more like a slightly anoying scar and it's only coin size (he traced the comic cover).  I would like a tattoo i can feel proud of though and not just one I put out of mind.


----------



## polonium (Sep 2, 2016)

BurningPewter said:


> eh, I don't really think about it.  more like a slightly anoying scar and it's only coin size (he traced the comic cover).  I would like a tattoo i can feel proud of though and not just one I put out of mind.


Oh yeah, righto if it was small I could probably ignore it.
I am fascinated by those tattoo shows where people get enormous cover-ups because they got their ex's name or some weird drawing that looks like a retarded preschooler did it, and they're stuck with it.

(This isn't aimed at you..) I wonder what goes through the minds of people who just walk in off the street to some random place and get a tattoo off the wall or something.. you're going to be stuck with this for the foreseeable future (or have expensive and painful laser treatment that still might not get rid of it). Wouldn't you do some research before letting someone mark your body "forever" ??

Before I had my magnetic implant put in, I did heaps of research. Both on the type of implant and the placement, and then on the right person to do it. Before I let him cut me, I went to talk with the guy to see if I could work with him, and inspected his studio and equipment, then when we were all happy we put the magnet in. For the record, I'd recommend everyone who is vaguely interested in expanding the human sensory experience to get one of these.


----------



## BurningPewter (Sep 2, 2016)

I would definitely only get a tattoo now from an older/grizzled person and not a 20 something.  Also I was impulsive, the place I wanted had appointments so I went to another place that would do it that same day.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 2, 2016)

polonium said:


> Forgive me if this is rude but how bad is the buyers remorse on a shitty tattoo?
> I think if I had to look at a bad tattoo every day somewhere on my body, it would drive me absolutely crazy



Imagine being that neo-Nazi guy who got Nazi shit tattooed all over him and then one day realized what a piece of shit he was and turned around his life.


----------



## DV 259 (Sep 2, 2016)

polonium said:


> Forgive me if this is rude but how bad is the buyers remorse on a shitty tattoo?
> I think if I had to look at a bad tattoo every day somewhere on my body, it would drive me absolutely crazy



I have a terrible tattoo - it’s scarred, blown out and the whole thing’s raised so even if I got it covered up, you’d still see it.  I have several tattoo artist friends who at one time or another sat me down and drew all over my arm with markers to try to design something to cover it so I can at least finish the sleeve, but I haven’t pulled the trigger yet, primarily because I have a few unfinished pieces or pieces on deck that I’m more focused on.

It doesn’t really bother me so much as it’s an annoyance, tbh.  I don’t show it off and if people do see it and ask, I just tell them it was my first (which is true) and admit it’s terrible.


----------



## BurningPewter (Sep 5, 2016)

SpacePanther said:


> I also really want nipple piercings but am way too scared to get them.



I got my nipple done 5 years ago.  I was going crazy trying to impress my badass girlfriend.  It hurt going in but only for a second.   I only kept it in a few weeks though.

here is my x men



Spoiler


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 5, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Imagine being that neo-Nazi guy who got Nazi shit tattooed all over him and then one day realized what a piece of shit he was and turned around his life.


There's a documentary about him on Netflix. It looked like they used an iron to get the shit off his hands, they were just huge bloody blisters afterwards. His face wasn't in a much better state after the first few sessions. Seriously gross.


----------

